# Emmigrating - Freebies for Londoners



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

As i'm going to be buggering off, im going to use this thread to give you lot first dibs on any stuff i wont be needing.

Don't expect any carbon frames here, but some stuff might save you a few quid.

- Deloghi 2kw electric heater - Bit noisy, but works fine
- 20" desk fan - Doesn't look nice, but does the job
- 5ft tall Sanguinello Orange tree (complete with one orange) - reserved by TTcycle
- Polythene greenhouses x2. About 1m x 60cm x1m. Great for young chillis/tommies
- Lots of plant pots and other random gardening stuff
- Apple tree in wooden pot - 8 foot tall and pretty young. Will prob fruit in 2 years or so.


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

- Ficus Aurelius pot plant. About 1 foot tall in a 3 litre white ikeay pot


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

- 4 foot long clear plastic cloche


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

- Long hose pipe and some fittings


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

- Random collection of food staples, herbs, spices, noodles, jars etc (Im not allowed to take any food with me  )


----------



## Dayvo (27 Feb 2010)

I'm just curious, Tollers; where are you heading?


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

California

- Earlex steam cleaner


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

To summarise the gardening stuff - its everything you need for a bumper crop of chillis, excluding seeds, compost, garden and sunlight. Includes propgators, pots of varying sizes, trowel, little fork, ickle greenhouse etc.

Anyone thinking of growing chillis/tomatoes? You can save yourself a few hundred quid here.


----------



## gaz (27 Feb 2010)

Tollers said:


> To summarise the gardening stuff - its everything you need for a bumper crop of chillis, excluding seeds, compost, garden and sunlight. Includes propgators, pots of varying sizes, trowel, little fork, ickle greenhouse etc.
> 
> Anyone thinking of growing chillis/tomatoes? You can save yourself a few hundred quid here.



or pot....


----------



## Mista Preston (27 Feb 2010)

gaz said:


> or pot....



Ha....i need some Pot ...i mean tomatoes. How big is the Greenhouse thingey. Maybe just the thing I need for my son


----------



## ttcycle (27 Feb 2010)

I'll take the apple tree if i am also able to take the citrus tree- gardening stuff if no-one else wants it.


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> Ha....i need some Pot ...i mean tomatoes. How big is the Greenhouse thingey. Maybe just the thing I need for my son



Its like this. About 1.5 metres tall, 1 metre wide, 60cm deep

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...ndid=9371205&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=266978887


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

ttcycle said:


> I'll take the apple tree if i am also able to take the citrus tree- gardening stuff if no-one else wants it.



You're welcome to as much as you like TT!


----------



## Tynan (27 Feb 2010)

I wanted the roange tree, tsk

Can I just come round with a big car and some big bags and just grab anyting I want?

First come first served?

California sounds very nice indeed


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

How about TT gets the Apple and Orange and Tynan can get the rest of the garden? You're welcome to come with a big bag, but ill definitely try to fill it with everything


----------



## Tollers (27 Feb 2010)

Oh...and the other stuff. almost forgot about that


----------



## ttcycle (28 Feb 2010)

Yay I get apples and oranges...can I have pears and grapes too?! heheh.


----------



## ttcycle (28 Feb 2010)

I'll also take the steam cleaner if you're offering---scavenger mode


----------



## Tynan (1 Mar 2010)

'- Lots of plant pots and other random gardening stuff'

that I already have in some quantity


----------

